# Best Ad Blocker



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been trying to use an AD blocker, but I don't know which one is the best. Can you give me some good ones,?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I've been trying to use an AD blocker, but I don't know which one is the best. Can you give me some good ones,?


What browser are you using??


----------



## JimW (Aug 26, 2019)

I use Mozilla Firefox, their adblocker is great.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2019)

JimW said:


> I use Mozilla Firefox, their adblocker is great.


Chrome has a good one also..


----------



## Don M. (Aug 26, 2019)

I've been using AdBlock Plus for several years, with virtually no problems.  It has blocked well over 3 million ads during that time.  It does, however, sometimes block I site I want to view, but it is easy to turn off, then back on, when finished.  

https://adblockplus.org/


----------



## Liberty (Aug 26, 2019)

Don, would like to know how this site makes money to keep going.  Hate to block ads that might be helpful to them.  I've clicked on some and bought from the companies on the ads.


----------

